# humor section



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

There should be a Humor in Marriage section


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

BootsAndJeans said:


> There should be a Humor in Marriage section


Can we upvote this to oblivion? How does that work on TAM????


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

BootsAndJeans said:


> There should be a Humor in Marriage section


Isn't that like, the whole forum?


----------

